# What happens if your quad or sled goes through the ice?



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

I think the best thing to do is report it stolen.


----------



## gilly (Apr 3, 2002)

Well said plugger.... :lol:


----------



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

If u have solid ice near by...I'm telling ya it's not hard to do. This is how we did it. Was 18 fow outta the best side 4 miles out. You could see the sled clear as day sitting on the bottom. Went out with 6 guys and machines and drug out a small aluminum boat out w our gear. Float over top of it and hook both skis w straps w open hooks on them. 1 strong guy can lift sled off bottom. We then tied it off to two sleds and slowly pulled it up so the skis hit the ice....sled is 90° to the ice now. Next reach in and get the skis out from under the ice. Finally...stick a 10' 2x10 the length of the sled and use the ice as a pivot point. 
It was easier than I probably explained and you don't really need much gear!


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

A thin ice recovery.





 

Pretty good idea here if you have to build something on the spot.


----------

